# 20 / 21g VST basket for Ranc Portafilter



## stuartmack1974 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi All

id like to get a bigger basket for the rancilio PF and the VST ones em to be the go to basket. Confused about the whole ridge less thing. Which do I go for please

stu


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Either will fit. Ridgless are easier to remove.

What's your dosing technique?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The VST 22g basket most likely will be too deep for a spouted pf the 20g "competition" basket as used in the WBC is good, it's also worth having a look around for the IMS baskets either 16/20g or 18/22g ones, they seem a lot more forgiving than the VST and to my tastes anyway I seem to be getting tastier shots with the 16/20g IMS than with the 20g VST.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Charliej said:


> The VST 22g basket most likely will be too deep for a spouted pf the 20g "competition" basket as used in the WBC is good, it's also worth having a look around for the IMS baskets either 16/20g or 18/22g ones, they seem a lot more forgiving than the VST and to my tastes anyway I seem to be getting tastier shots with the 16/20g IMS than with the 20g VST.


Charlie et al, would you advise against dosing 18g into a 21g IMS? I fear the Gaggia may struggle with 21g...


----------

